# Brake light



## Sam (Jan 19, 2000)

I have a '87 Chevy suburban I got used and when I bought it the emergency brake light was on and won't go off does any one know how to fix this?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

There is a brake light actvation switch near the steering colum under the dash. It is activated when you depress the brake pedal, and it pushes the plunger in. My guess is that it is stciking causing the lights to stay on. Pull the plunger out and see if that turns the lights out.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## airboatjim (Jan 26, 2000)

i've seen this alot,some people wire the brake lite switch direct to a constant hot wire,this melts the newer plastic plungers in the switch.


----------

